
Samsung Group fined $340,000 for damaging HTC products through bogus comments - pahans
http://www.inferse.com/9947/samsung-fined-340000-damaging-htc-products-bogus-comments/
======
Tyrannosaurs
On one hand that's a big fine.

On the other Samsung's marketing budget runs to several billion dollars so
they're not really going to notice it.

~~~
pessimizer
It's a very big fine for me, a big fine for my local barbeque restaurant, but
a rounding error for Samsung. Samsung probably writes off more than 340k
yearly for office supply shrinkage.

------
TomGullen
Total scum bag move. No respect for any corporation that does this.

~~~
ajross
Not to argue in their favor, but honestly reading the headline and comments
like this one I was expecting a more serious and dire allegation than ...
astroturfing.

I mean it's bad, but large corporations get caught doing this nonsense
routinely. It only becomes a "scum bag move" in the context of a bigger geek
platform flame. Honestly this doesn't belong on the front page.

~~~
unclebucknasty
How about, it's just wrong?

------
confluence
Oh the perversions of capitalism and maximising shareholder value. All is fair
in love and free markets, especially cheating (see what I did there?).

This is why we have regulations. It's always easier to cheat than it is to
improve.

The fine should've been much larger though.

------
MikusR
It's Taiwan Samsung Electronics not the Korean one.

